

Ask HN: Insights into securely distributing binaries (call home)? - keefe

Say I have an application I would like to sell, for the sake of argument a war or a jar. I want to sell a license s.t. each registered user can only run on N machines simultaneously. I'm thinking of a call home where some secure sessions are negotiated and binaries can stop running if they are not authorized. I'm sure there is a lot of work on this area, can someone point me at the generally accepted techniques?
======
lann
In case this isn't obvious: expect whatever protection you employ to be
cracked if your product is ever successful (and maybe even if it isn't).

~~~
keefe
I'm thinking... reasonably difficult to crack

------
fragmede
There are various proprietary solutions to this, and for better or worse,
flexlm (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FlexNet_Publisher>) is the first that
comes to my mind.

~~~
keefe
nice, it's a starting point for research anyway, thx

